
Ask HN: Could a Blockchain add value to HackerNews? - yehosef
I&#x27;m watching all the blockchain news and all the promise for other users besides money.  I understand some of the use cases, but I&#x27;m wondering if there is someway blockchain could add value to HackerNews (or a site similar site like Reddit, Slashdot, etc.)
======
slater
No.

------
arcaster
2018 is going to be a rough year...

------
wildflowero
Maybe.

